# Video on Manny Pacquiao Playing Pool!



## AnitoKid (Apr 24, 2008)

For those of you who may have missed it,

Here's an old YouTube video featuring 
Filipino boxer Manny Pacquiao playing billiards 
and doing trick shots with Max Eberle
at Hollywood Billiards.

Hope you like it. Much thanks for looking, everyone!

*Link is here, friends!*


----------

